# I'm 100% sure Ne users love this!



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

or i don't know anything about mbti


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Tim and Eric? :/ Not this ENFP. 

I think this is more of a pot-smoker thing than it is an Ne user thing. Hell, half the pot-smokers I know hate this show. I suppose it just takes a very special person to appreciate the Tim and Eric show  I love Beavis and Butt-head, but Tim and Eric I just can't do.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow that's a fucked up film!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Hum, maybe. I did chuckle at a few parts in the scenes.  I'm up for seeing anything once. Real humor for me doesn't involve pot. If i have to be high in order to enjoy a movie, i'd think of myself as quite shallow.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I liked Tom Goes To the Mayor, but Tim & Eric? Just went too far.

I'm not an Ne user though, SO MAYBE I DON'T GET IT


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

you don't have to be high to enjoy this. in fact, i think this humor is the most intelligent out there. beavis and butthead, southpark etc is trash


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

It's just Beavis and Butthead / Southpark done with a pretentious bent. Same thing with a more lustery tryhard shine.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Hell yes tim and eric best yeah forever yes love always great job!


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

...I just actually read the posts in this thread. :|

Uh, I don't see any similarity between Tim and Eric's humour and Beavis and Butthead/South Park.
I enjoy Beavis and Butthead/South Park from time to time, but my beef with those shows is the humour is too obvious for me, so it bores me, really.

Both my brother and I have come to the conclusion that Tim and Eric's humour is very psychological. Most of the time, it's the effects, tone of voice, and/or camera angles that we are laughing at, not the dialogue, if there is any.


So, Tim and Eric isn't only enjoyed by people who are high and/or stoned, I enjoy it naturally.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

You Sir Name said:


> ...I just actually read the posts in this thread. :|
> 
> Uh, I don't see any similarity between Tim and Eric's humour and Beavis and Butthead/South Park.
> I enjoy Beavis and Butthead/South Park from time to time, but my beef with those shows is the humour is too obvious for me, so it bores me, really.
> ...


I agree, the camera angle and ambiance of the forehead dildo scene just totally nailed it.










Seriously though. Lowbrow is lowbrow. A pig in a tuxedo is still a pig. It can still be funny in the tuxedo, but it is still a pig.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> I think this is more of a pot-smoker thing than it is an Ne user thing. Hell, half the pot-smokers I know hate this show.


I don't think it has anything to do with smoking pot. My nephew loved this show when he was an innocent 11 or 12 year old. 

I also find it pretty amusing, and I'm not a stoner.

My nephew, me and my 50-something year old ESFP mother also love this:

The Llama Song | Flash Videos


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ventricity said:


> you don't have to be high to enjoy this. in fact, i think this humor is the most intelligent out there. beavis and butthead, *southpark etc is trash*


I don't agree with this, though. I like Tim & Eric, Southpark, and Family Guy...I watch Judd Apatow films and laugh out loud at them ...I also like dry British comedy and pitch black Russian Realist humor. I think _Wuthering Heights _has hilarious parts.

People can't help what they find funny.

Like...I don't understand why people like things like _Dumb and Dumber _or _The Big Lebowski. _That kind of stuff leaves me totally cold.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

OP: what do you think of this?

My nephew showed me this the other day:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I don't agree with this, though. I like Tim & Eric, Southpark, and Family Guy...I watch Judd Apatow films and laugh out loud at them ...I also like dry British comedy and pitch black Russian Realist humor. I think _Wuthering Heights _has hilarious parts.
> 
> People can't help what they find funny.
> 
> Like...I don't understand why people like things like _Dumb and Dumber _or _The Big Lebowski. _That kind of stuff leaves me totally cold.


^ This. 

I say like what you like. There's no need to justify it, and there's certainly no need to come off as 'intellectually discerning' like some kinda humor gourmet. 

I like what I like and that's it. In some cases the observation of technical depth is justified, but most of the time it isn't. 

There's no depth here. The humor _is_ obvious. Some of it is just fucking funny. Just funny - that's it. This intellectual nonsense just looks contrived (and probably is).


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

fourtines said:


> OP: what do you think of this?
> 
> My nephew showed me this the other day:


I like the fact that it is po faced but doesn't have enough steez for my taste. 

Translation: too produced and structured. I see great potential for humor but it fails for me by being too clinical and formulaic.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> I like the fact that it is po faced but doesn't have enough steez for my taste.
> 
> Translation: too produced and structured. I see great potential for humor but it fails for me by being too clinical and formulaic.


I was just curious because I find it amusing, but not hilarious like my nephew does. 

I just wondered if it will appeal to the OP since he likes Tim & Eric.

I don't even think that far into what you're saying about "potential for great humor." I don't see it as being produced, or structured, in fact the opposite.

My favorite part is where it splits off into something that is random that sounds like German in a television glitch, and then says "realy success" at the end, which makes me think of Eastern Europe. I get the underlying feeling that the humor is supposed to be subconscious for people who were kids in the 80's. I get that feeling about Tim & Eric, too, but strangely my nephew loves it (and he's surely most definitely an Ne dom) as much as some people roughly my age.

I remember I saw this movie once - I really need to find the name of it - which was filmed almost to give you a dream state, like looking at it I felt like I was watching snatches of dreams, and parts of it trailed off into television-type stuff from the 80's. There are some people making films now that are really deeply aware of the collective unconscious of people in my generation. 

I think "collective unconscious" is the operative word and why it works. It's also why Family Guy and South Park work.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I was just curious because I find it amusing, but not hilarious like my nephew does.
> 
> I just wondered if it will appeal to the OP since he likes Tim & Eric.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get the 80's thing. It's the first thing I thought of, really. I think it might even be trying to parody the 'uncool' of that decade.

And I do see it as structured because it does some seemingly random things, but those things are clearly planned and are therefore not random - kind of in a "fall over in this scene. Ride the bike awkwardly in this scene." as if it is totally planned out on a storyboard. Not that this is a problem, some great stuff is done that way, it just sticks out for me.

Edit: this is also because humor is subconscious. If you bring it conscious, then it isn't subconscious anymore. This is why many of the most famous scenes and films contain a lot of improv, like how R. Lee Ermey did in Full Metal Jacket, and like the show "Whose Line Is It Anyway".

You can't build humor easily. Things are generally either funny or not - it depends on the audience, true, but _trying_ to be funny fails more often than not. It either is funny or it isn't, due to being subconscious. This is why a joke told the wrong way doesn't make you laugh - it is all in the delivery and if the delivery is forced, it really stands out.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't mean to make Tim and Eric sound "better" than other comedies, so sorry if I offended anyone, but now I'm offended.

Team Tim and Eric foreva


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

You Sir Name said:


> I didn't mean to make Tim and Eric sound "better" than other comedies, so sorry if I offended anyone, but now I'm offended.
> 
> Team Tim and Eric foreva


Offended? LOL no.

Beavis and Butthead and Southpark ARE trashy and obvious - _and this is why they are so great_ if you ask me. Just like some of the music I listen to sounds like shit blown through a tuba - I'm not oblivious to this fact, I like it FOR this fact. I'm not going to pretend that something is different than it is.


----------

